# Waffenschmied in wotlk



## Kickersen (10. August 2008)

Wo findet man Informationen bzgl. Rezepte für Waffenschmiede in wotlk?

Die Buffed-Quelle kann ja nicht die einzigste sein.

gruß

Kickersen


----------



## Quentor (10. August 2008)

hoffentlich darf ich das hier linken aber versuch www.mmo-champion.com


----------

